# 1959/1960 Hawthorne w/cantilever type frame. Made by Hercules.



## IJamEcono (May 17, 2011)

Just picked up this, I believe, 1959 Hercules made Hawthorne. I'd never seen the cantilever frame on a Hercules before, and information on the internet seems sparse. I have seen the old Sears ad. It has a 59 Sturmey Archer AW hub. Speedometer works. It needs some attention, that's for sure. But when you see a bike you've never seen before, you pick it up. And when you see a bike that you HAVE seen before..you pick that up too!


----------



## IJamEcono (May 17, 2011)

a few more pictures.


----------



## tony d. (May 18, 2011)

lot of wild stuff going on in that frame  got's to have one


----------



## halfatruck (May 18, 2011)

It looks similar to a JC Higgins (Sears) I had that was mfg in Austria for Sears around 1959 (I think).......


----------

